

The Media Map: Who's Reading What And Where - danielhitome
http://www.forbes.com/special-report/2012/media-map.html

======
antidoh
"We worked with Bitly and its data on millions of Web clicks to find the most
influential media outlets in the country."

This is the real "value" of link shorteners.

Link shortening needs to be an RFC, implemented within the browser and any
other http tool.

